# Cyclic redundancy check error code 0x80070017



## olafson87 (Jul 19, 2010)

Every time i try to back up my files to the hard drive i get the above error code showing up on data(d) and it keeps saying last back up failed. I have done a disk check and it came up with number of root causes 1. Whatever that means cause i am a 60 year old layman at this computer game. I have defraged my discs as well, but i still keep getting the same response.
So if somebody could help me with this problem in a non tech language that i can understand, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you backing up your files to your C: drive? or another hard drive. 

Go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > then Right click on the Command Prompt, then select Run As Administrator. 

In the Command Prompt window type *chkdsk /r* you will need to restart your computer for chkdsk to start.

If your backups are on a different hard drive then run the Elevated Command Prompt as stated above. *chkdsk X: /r* ( With X being the drive letter of your second hard drive)


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Sometimes this occurs when you are trying to move corrupted data. do as Alpenadiver suggested and run chkdsk /r.

Unfortunately, if chkdsk doesn't fix the problem, you'll have to try and find out what file/files are causing the error and then avoid copying them. There's no real way to _fix_ a corrupted file.


----------



## olafson87 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks to you all, but i have tried all that and it won't allow me to do it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> *Cyclic redundancy check error *error code showing up on data (d)


*CRC *errors are caused by bad sectors on your HDD that you are trying to write to. Running *chkdsk /R* might be able to fix it, if there aren't _too _many bad sectors on the drive. 
You also can download the ISO image for *Seatools *in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests on your D: drive. If this fails, then there are too many bad sectors and the drive needs to be replaced.


----------

